# router table sled



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

please forgive if this is in another thread already, but i couldn't find it if it is. 

have you guys built a sled for your router table? 

if you have, can you post pictures? i have an idea of how i want to build mine, and i found a few on youtube, but i am just wondering what the experts here say. 

thanks.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw rockler had one in their latest mag. it was for cutting dovetails looked pretty slick.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

As tito mentioned, Rockler does have this, and I received it as a gift..... works pretty good. Seems like it would be easy to make.... You can find the clamp at rockler too.

Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------

